# Mods to Brian Rupnows engine model (plans)



## fdew (Feb 13, 2009)

I like beam engines. I like to examine how they work and why they were designed that way. Brian Rupnow sent me a copy of his CAD model for a beam engine, I thought I would add a Watts linkage to it. After taking a good look at the Watts linkage, I realize that it is not true straight line motion, A search of the web showed the Peaucellier-Lipkin Linkage. It is a true straight line linkage invented in 1864

Does anyone know if a steam engine was actually built using this linkage? I found some instruments that used it.

Frank


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 13, 2009)

Frank--It is an interesting modification. However, knowing the actual size of the engine, and the actual room you have to work, I think it will get pretty crowded in there.---Brian


----------



## shred (Feb 13, 2009)

While there are a wide variety of wacky steam engines out there, I would sort of doubt that mechanism was used; the cross-head would have been well established by the mid 1800's, and the original patents that many of the odd linkages were designed to avoid would have expired. It would be interesting to model.


----------



## kvom (Feb 14, 2009)

10 more finicky parts to machine and the little pins to connect them. :


----------



## fdew (Feb 14, 2009)

kvom  said:
			
		

> 10 more finicky parts to machine and the little pins to connect them. :



True, but you lose the two parts that were guiding the piston. plus 6 of the 10 are identical flat plates. The pins could be dowels. If I build it, I will do it more for the fun of watching it run.

A mechanical linkage that creates a perfectly straight line is fascinating.

Frank


----------



## SmoggyTurnip (Feb 14, 2009)

fdew  said:
			
		

> If I build it, I will do it more for the fun of watching it run.
> 
> A mechanical linkage that creates a perfectly straight line is fascinating.
> 
> Frank



I love it! Would love to see it built.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi Folks

A similar link was used in full size .. not quite same 

Some pics here, a pumping engine about 20 mls. from me .

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157606343097068/

http://www.digicam69.co.uk/papplewick_pumping_station.htm

Dave

Edit .. you need to scroll down the pics


----------



## fdew (Feb 14, 2009)

Bluechip  said:
			
		

> Hi Folks
> 
> A similar link was used in full size .. not quite same
> 
> ...



What a great place. If I get to England, I WILL see that engine. I will be studdying the pictures for a long time.

I found this link
http://www.papplewickpumpingstation.co.uk/facts___figures.htm

It says it is a Watts Link Shown here.
http://www.animatedengines.com/watt.shtml

The link I show is here
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peaucellier-Lipkin_linkage#Historical_Notes

The Watts Link was invented first, and has parallel motion. but moves just a bit from side to side. The link I show has Straight motion


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi Fdew

Interesting links -- if I ever get a spare lifetime I'll go through the Wiki proof  ;D

I last went to the engine in 2003 I think, there's been some work done on it since I believe.
Very impressive in steam, which is/was not too often unfortunately. So when it was, there were a lot of visitors.
Used to have model boats & traction engines there too.
Maybe they do more steaming now. Must check & go again..
Amazing the Victorians built an engine to last a century or so, then decide to spend a fortune on decoration.
Don't think it would happen today ..

dave


----------

